# parameter- problem bei iReport 1.2.5



## rwolf (10. Sep 2006)

newbie to ireport and jasper (1.2.5),
running on win-xp, jdk1.5,mysql


types of parameters with iReport 1.2.5 :

SELECT * FROM rechnung WHERE rg_nr = $P{P_RGNR}

rg_nr is of type int(11) in mysql
wenn Parameter P_RGNR : Integer,
"casting" error :

Error filling print...
net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException:
Incompatible java.lang.Integer value assigned
to parameter P_RGNR

wenn parameter : "String" haupt-report(alleine) funzt
aber warum : mit o.g. SQL würde ich doch int und nicht String als parmatertyp 
vermuten !?

jeder subreport mitt demselben parameter bringt ebenfalls nochmal denselben fehler

warum ist das alles so schwierig und wenig intuitiv ?
iRpeort nur für Oberflächendesign, alles andere von Hand ?

 :cry:


----------



## DP (10. Sep 2006)

jo, ireport ist buggy. design mit ireport, alles andere leider per hand


----------



## Waldi (10. Sep 2006)

Hast du den in iReport ein Parameter P_RGNR vom Typ Integer angelegt??


----------



## rwolf (10. Sep 2006)

jaja, der parameter ist angelegt und -wenn häkchen gesetzt- wird er ja auch abgefragt..

wundere mich wirklich.. :? 

von hand weitermachen, mag ja gehn, aber ich bin noch newbie zu jasper, das dauert ja dann "ewig"

außerdem :
wenn das design mal von jemand anders - oft nur ne kleinigkeit  bzw. klitzekleine ergänzung -
wäre der report ja nicht rückwärtskompatibel , d.h., "alter Fehler" wieder drin !

die "intelligence"-geschichte hab ich hier nicht zum laufen gekriegt,  wäre die besser oder hat die
vielleicht noch mehr bugs, weil jünger ?


 :roll:


----------



## DP (10. Sep 2006)

ich fülle meine reports mit beans. das design läuft soweit ganz gut. ich muss nur das mapping von neuen feldern per hand in der xml-datei machen. 

kannst du die felder im report nicht alle als string deklarieren?


----------



## rwolf (10. Sep 2006)

hab neueeste version (1.2.6) von ireport geholt,
außerdem die alten tutorials zu "subreport" nochmal genauer unter die lupe genommen :

1.) erstellen eines subreport klappt jetzt ohne pfad-probleme ++
2.) typ-problem existiert noch immer --
3.) oberfläche ist etwas besser strukturiert +
4.) anhand des alten tutorials (selbstablaufende demo von anno tobak 2003 ) konnte ich mit String-Parametern
     den report erstellen lassen, subreport bringt genau die richtigen daten +++

jetzt muß ich das ganze noch unter eclipse mit meiner anwendung testen..

danke erstmal an alle poster !
mfg
wolf :lol:


----------

